
Ouya is up for quick sale - Impossible
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/242198/Report_Ouya_is_up_for_quick_sale.php
======
orionblastar
A shame to see them quick sale like this. They took on too much debt and could
not offset it by investments.

It was a good idea, low priced Android based video game console. The
controllers needed better work, the software needed better quality control,
the developer tools needed to become easier to use and program to get more
developers for the platform.

Their business model apparently has flaws in it that need fixing as well.
Whomever buys them out will have to address that as well.

------
kstenerud
I never quite understood why someone would be foolish enough to enter a dying
market with so many established big players. The age of the dedicated games
console is over. PS4, Xbox 360, and Wii will be the last successful consoles.

~~~
karmakaze
Too soon to call game consoles dead. We'll have compute clouds and ever
increasing bandwidth. A fixed hardware platform makes for a better consumer
experience. High-end (by definition a small market) gamers will always take
custom PCs with latest graphics.

The problem with the Ouya was hitting a sweet spot of a moving target. Casual
to mainstream gaming at a good price point. Now squeezed further by the likes
of Compute Stick, etc.

